# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  I want an olive python now.

## Bluebonnet Herp

http://www.examiner.com/article/snak...ows-croc-whole
http://www.inquisitr.com/1157329/sna...n-by-a-python/



The little 10 year old boy in me is going _"Coooooool!"_

----------


## MonkeyShuttle

Olive pythons get big enough to eat gator? Thats awesome, the little boy in me is thinking "if you get one ill ask my mom if i can come over" lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## John1982

Aussie snakes like their meals big:

----------


## MonkeyShuttle

Still blows my mind how their little heads can swallow such massive food.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

